# CYCLONE COASTER free SWAPMEET - Sunday April 7th



## cyclonecoaster.com (Mar 12, 2013)

_*10th Annual CYCLONE COASTER free SWAP-MEET Details
*_*
    It's hard to believe - but it's already our 10th annual CYCLONE COASTER FREE Swap Meet  We decided to have it on the SAME DAY as the CYCLONE COASTER Sunday Ride - April 7th 2013 - since it worked out so well @ the last swap-meet & Sunday Ride we did last year -

     This is a win win for everyone - FREE space is limited to first come - first to get a space - FREE admission to all too - Just use that money you saved  to find the final pieces to your pre or post war balloon bicycle project - OR - find yourself another bicycle or project to buy or sell - this is a great way to support the hobby & keep it alive & local - Keep in mind that old saying "one mans trash is another mans treasure" - & - "the early bird gets the worm" - I added that one since there are a lot of deals being made between the "early settlers" @ the CYCLONE COASTER free Swap-meets every year 

NO PARKING  in the PIKE parking lot  OR the alley BEHIND the parking lot YOU WILL BE TOWED


 LOCATION 


     The PIKE Restaurant & Bar - 1836 E. 4th street ( @ the corner of 4th street & Hermosa ) which is a few blocks North of Portfolio Coffeehouse where our monthly "Sunday Ride" originates from - FYI - The PIKE Restaurant & Bar is the same location we have had ALL of our CYCLONE COASTER free SWAP-MEETS since day 1 

     Our many thanks goes out to Chris of the PIKE Restaurant & Bar for having us & opening up EARLY for us & serving the most important meal of the day - THE BREAKFAST BURRITO - along with a full breakfast menu - coffee & cocktails -


NO PARKING  in The PIKE PARKING LOT


     The 10th annual CYCLONE COASTER FREE SWAP-MEET will be followed to a vintage bicycle ride which will start from PORTFOLIO COFFEEHOUSE @ 11:00am - after we packed it up -

     A friendly FYI for all - as far as parking goes if you are coming down for the swap meet itself to find that missing piece for your project - bring a bike & park in the residential neighborhoods in or around the CYCLONE COASTER FREE Swap Meet itself & ride on in - or - if you are a vendor you can UNLOAD your items then go to park in the surrounding areas -

     We will post this event on our CYCLONE COASTER facebook under our "status" as it comes closer as well as on-line on theCabe.com & Craigslist - we will see everyone there - Ride Vintage*


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 12, 2013)

I'll be there!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Mar 13, 2013)

*Great Mike - tell a friend*

I can't wait for this next ride & swap-meet -- it seems like it's been forever ---we will see you there Mike -- Ride Vintage -- Frank


----------



## bricycle (Mar 13, 2013)

Wish I lived close....


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Mar 13, 2013)

*Only a flight away*



bricycle said:


> Wish I lived close....




Round trip airfare is $286.- right now from Chicago to LA .... just sayin ..........................I wish I lived closer to many of the great bicycle swap-meets around the country .. I don't .. so this has been my local answer to the swap-meet or lack of swap-meet close by -- ride vintage -- Frank


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 13, 2013)

Come on down Bri. I have a spare room. Bring goodies.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Mar 20, 2013)

*CYCLONE COASTER free SWAPMEET is near*

A couple weeks out -- just a reminder --- SAME DAY AS OUR RIDE -- see you there -- Ride Vintage - Frank


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 20, 2013)

My funds are dwindling...Especially with the Viva show in Vegas at the end of this month. If I don't win big in Vegas, I might have to bring stuff to sell.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Mar 20, 2013)

*im gonna try*

Need to lace up some rims, but I really want to go on the ride!..  Maybe Bob will have the two tone brown beast painted and I can make the ride its maiden trek!? Still need a break lever and the swap sounds like a good place to look


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Mar 21, 2013)

*Loads of killer rare parts change hands early*



fatbar said:


> Need to lace up some rims, but I really want to go on the ride!..  Maybe Bob will have the two tone brown beast painted and I can make the ride its maiden trek!? Still need a break lever and the swap sounds like a good place to look




*I have seen some killer prewar postwar deluxe parts & bicycles exchange hands BEFORE the swap meet even starts -- From brake levers to dual Seiss lights to prewar & post war fenders frames forks etc. to complete Schwinn Autocycles & Motorbikes & much much more from other makers too Colson - Columbia - Dayton - Elgin - Firestone - Harley Davidson - Hawthorne - Hiawatha - Huffman - Indian - Iver Johnson - JC Higgins - Manton & Smith - Mead - Mercury - Monark - Pierce - Roadmaster - Rollfast - Schwinn - Shelby - Western Flyer - just to name a few other brands you may find parts from -- If you are talking Bob U -- he probably won't be the first to arrive @ the swap meet but it would be cool to see your two tone brown for a maiden voyage at the CYCLONE COASTER swap meet & ride - 

So load up you car - truck - van - transporter & come on down to the 10th annual CYCLONE COASTER free swap meet - RIDE VINTAGE - Frank
*


----------



## slick (Mar 21, 2013)

It's going to be a great swap and an even better ride afterwards! We'll be there!!!!


----------



## kingsilver (Mar 21, 2013)

I'll be there with my flo-cycle.


----------



## slick (Mar 22, 2013)

kingsilver said:


> I'll be there with my flo-cycle.




AWESOME! It will be great to ride with you again! 

I can't wait for this swap. Lots of really rare parts to drool over, killer breakfast burritos from the Pike,beer, and bikes riding on the beach. Does it get any better? I think not.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Mar 26, 2013)

*Well this month is a long month -- next weekend is Easter then our meet is in a week & a half from now -- Sunday APRIL 7th -- I had a little swapmeet relief at the local Long Beach motorcycle & cycle swapmeet last Sunday - but it left me wanting more -- so I can't wait myself -- RIDE VINTAGE -- Frank*


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Apr 1, 2013)

*Come down to the CYCLONE COASTER swapmeet & ride THIS SUNDAY*

For everyone who went by mistake yesterday -- the CYCLONE COASTER Swapmeet & ride is THIS SUNDAY -- 

*I had a few calls yesterday of people thinking the ride & swap was yesterday -- NOPE -- IT'S THIS SUNDAY April 7th -- GO TO THE WEBSITE FOR ALL THE DETAILS -- Ride Vintage - Frank *


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Apr 4, 2013)

*This sunday --  should be a perfect day*



cyclonecoaster.com said:


> For everyone who went by mistake yesterday -- the CYCLONE COASTER Swapmeet & ride is THIS SUNDAY --
> 
> *I had a few calls yesterday of people thinking the ride & swap was yesterday -- NOPE -- IT'S THIS SUNDAY April 7th -- GO TO THE WEBSITE FOR ALL THE DETAILS -- Ride Vintage - Frank *




Come one - Come all  -----


----------



## JAF/CO (Apr 4, 2013)

*What should i bring*

*jaf/co jim will be there*


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Apr 4, 2013)

*This sunday --  should be a perfect day*



cyclonecoaster.com said:


> For everyone who went by mistake yesterday -- the CYCLONE COASTER Swapmeet & ride is THIS SUNDAY --
> 
> *I had a few calls yesterday of people thinking the ride & swap was yesterday -- NOPE -- IT'S THIS SUNDAY April 7th -- GO TO THE WEBSITE FOR ALL THE DETAILS -- Ride Vintage - Frank *




*Come one - Come all  -----*


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Apr 4, 2013)

*bring some cash & whatever you might want to sell --*



JAF/CO said:


> *jaf/co jim will be there*




Jim -- I will bring you a frame or two that need repair work on them that I talked to you about when I was at you place a few months back --


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 4, 2013)

Since I will most likely roll in hungover, how early will the bar be serving drinks?


----------



## zephyrblau (Apr 4, 2013)

Mike; 
tried to send you a PM, but your mailbox is full. no... I'm not a bartender  but I'll tell you I play one on TV if it will help 



fordmike65 said:


> Since I will most likely roll in hungover, how early will the bar be serving drinks?


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 4, 2013)

Cleared out some PM's...You gonna be my drinking buddy?


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Apr 4, 2013)

*somebody ¡!*

Bring a non script left hand Schwinn break lever!!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Apr 4, 2013)

*ill be yer drinking buddy*



fordmike65 said:


> Since I will most likely roll in hungover, how early will the bar be serving drinks?



... I might be hungover as well!


----------



## slick (Apr 5, 2013)

fordmike65 said:


> Since I will most likely roll in hungover, how early will the bar be serving drinks?




Hey buddy. Don't forget to bring that Torrington pedal. I'm bringing a bunch of old original tires toward trade......


----------



## jkent (Apr 5, 2013)

Wish I was close to Sothern Cal. I'd be there sounds like loads of fun!


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 5, 2013)

It looks like it's gonna be more than just locals showing up this Sunday. Thinking it's gonna be a pretty big turnout, and I hope most are staying to ride after the swap as well. I know it's kinda goofy, but I've read some guys wear nametags when they go to MLC & AA so they can put a face on a name. Anyone thinking of doing that here? Don't think anyone wants to know who I am since I've only been doing this for about a year, but I'd like to meet members that I've met and dealt with here. Anyone? Don't wanna be the only dork out there...


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 5, 2013)

slick said:


> Hey buddy. Don't forget to bring that Torrington pedal. I'm bringing a bunch of old original tires toward trade......




I won't forget as I have a few sold items I gotta take out there. Now where did I put that thing.....


----------



## slick (Apr 5, 2013)

If anyone wants to know who "slick" is, just look for the guy sittin on top of the Lobdell seat with a badass Speedline under it. HAHA!! I'm pretty sure it will be the only one there. 

See you sunday fordmike65!!

Oya, i beleive you have a frame for me to deliver also to a fellow norcal guy??


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 5, 2013)

yes I do. I won't forget. I'll be the tall greaseball with chops.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 5, 2013)

slick said:


> If anyone wants to know who "slick" is, just look for the guy sittin on top of the Lobdell seat with a badass Speedline under it. HAHA!! I'm pretty sure it will be the only one there.
> 
> See you sunday fordmike65!!
> 
> Oya, i beleive you have a frame for me to deliver also to a fellow norcal guy??




I thought you were the guy tearing up in the Tucker
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ...at least that's how I remember you at the last Swap/Ride...


----------



## poolboy1 (Apr 5, 2013)

slick said:


> If anyone wants to know who "slick" is, just look for the guy sittin on top of the Lobdell seat with a badass Speedline under it. HAHA!! I'm pretty sure it will be the only one there.
> 
> Ah..... I might bring two of the six i have brother.....


----------



## slick (Apr 6, 2013)

The Shelbys are coming...the shelbys are coming!!! 

Off to the LBC! HAHA!!

Let's Ride!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 6, 2013)

slick said:


> The Shelbys are coming...the shelbys are coming!!!
> 
> Off to the LBC! HAHA!!
> 
> Let's Ride!




[video=youtube_share;kOTDn2A7hcY]http://youtu.be/kOTDn2A7hcY[/video]


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Apr 7, 2013)

*on me way!*

Chug a lug lug....Hope the weather was like yesterday !


----------



## poolboy1 (Apr 7, 2013)

Thank you had a great time.


----------



## old hotrod (Apr 7, 2013)

Glad to see you guys at the swap and ride...swap was a huge event, many more bikes and parts and buyers! Day was a complete home run for sure...


----------



## looneymatthew (Apr 7, 2013)

*GOOD TIMES. and  GOOD PEOPLE*

and great burritos.....













 and some greater deals...  stoked


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 7, 2013)

it's late, I'll post more of mine tomorrow...


----------



## Nick-theCut (Apr 8, 2013)

These dudes are serious.  How do I join!
I saw another set of killer bikes at the swap this morning, or last early daytime.  Great people with awesome bikes, knowledge, and wacky conversation.  Sold some stuff, bought some stuff... Had a great time.  Thank you Cyclone Coasters.   -   Nick


----------



## cstorar (Apr 8, 2013)

WOW...lots of great bikes.  I found a few gems for my collection.  Thanks!


----------



## DonChristie (Apr 8, 2013)

Yes there sure was some eye candy there! It's unreal to think of the money that sat in that parking lot! There was 4 (i think) Autocycles hanging around! Ha, there were more Autocycles than Dx's! Not to mention every other bike that showed up (indians, Harley, Iver Johnson, Silver king)! The group of ppl at one of these functions is the core of collecting in California!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Apr 8, 2013)

*Glad everyone made it out to the CYCLONE COASTER swap meet EARLY .................*



Nick-theCut said:


> These dudes are serious.  How do I join!
> I saw another set of killer bikes at the swap this morning, or last early daytime.  Great people with awesome bikes, knowledge, and wacky conversation.  Sold some stuff, bought some stuff... Had a great time.  Thank you Cyclone Coasters.   -   Nick




*ANOTHER great CYCLONE COASTER swap meet has come & gone -- GREAT EARLY TURNOUT from people far & near -- Slick - Jaf/co - Kingsilver from Northern Cali -- John - Fatbar & others from San Diego & others from everywhere in-between -- I got there a little after 7:30am to find it packed with loads of people & tons of bicycles & parts to buy -- what a great turnout -- THANKS AGAIN to Chris of the PIKE Bar & Restaurant for opening up early & allowing us the use of his parking lot for this FREE EVENT -- Look for our NEXT CYCLONE COASTER free SWAP MEET in OCTOBER or NOVEMBER which will be the same day as our CYCLONE COASTER ride - I will post this on our website & here on theCabe as it gets closer & we have a set date -- The CYCLONE COASTER free Swap meet was followed by the CYCLONE COASTER Sunday ride which started @ 11:00am from PORTFOLIO COFFEEHOUSE -- 266 RIDERS COUNTED which is our largest number to date -- Thank you to everyone for making this Free event & Sunday ride a great success -- see everyone on MAY 5th for the next CYCLONE COASTER Sunday ride -- & mark you calenders for the 4th of July parade in the city of Lake Forest which is another FREE CYCLONE COASTER EVENT -- RIDE VINTAGE -- Frank 

*


----------



## JAF/CO (Apr 8, 2013)

*Thanks*

* i was a great meet and a great ride real good time hope to make it again
******************* thanks ******************************


----------



## kingsilver (Apr 8, 2013)

*Cyclone coaster free swapmeet*

LOTS OF FUN...MET SOME NICE PEOPLE...ALOT OF NICE BIKES OF ALL BRANDS. I COULD'NT BELIEVE THE RIDE - IT WAS FANTASTIC WITH SO MANY PARTICIPANTS. HERE'S SOME PHOTOS OF THE SWAPMEET.


----------



## kingsilver (Apr 8, 2013)

*more pics*


----------



## kingsilver (Apr 8, 2013)

*more pics*


----------



## kingsilver (Apr 8, 2013)

*more pics of the swapmeet and some of the ride.*


----------



## kingsilver (Apr 8, 2013)

*more pics*













http://i983.photobucket.com/albums/ae312/kingsilver/DSCN3823_zps78d0bc21.jpg[/IMG

[ATTACH=full]538542[/ATTACH]

[ATTACH=full]538543[/ATTACH]


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Apr 8, 2013)

*coasters*

Holy rotton rubber tires!  Man....I REALLY NEAD A JEANIE TO ZAP ME DOWN TO TO THE NEXT COASTERS SWAP! Maybe a few months notice?   COASTES ROCK 

                                             GMAN
                                              SKIDKINGS VBC 
                                             TACOMA,WN


----------



## Boris (Apr 8, 2013)

SKIDKINGSVBC said:


> Holy rotton rubber tires!  Man....I REALLY NEAD A JEANIE TO ZAP ME DOWN TO TO THE NEXT COASTERS SWAP! Maybe a few months notice?   COASTES ROCK




If you can work it into the same wish, pick me up on the way.

Handy Hint: Always include return trip in the same wish. These Genies can be pretty tricky.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Apr 8, 2013)

*Dave!*

I thought you was there!? Weren't you the guy selling ice cream and juggling?? On the side of the bike cart it read "Markos treats".. Wish somebody had a pic of that!!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 8, 2013)

fatbar said:


> I thought you was there!? Weren't you the guy selling ice cream and juggling?? On the side of the bike cart it read "Markos treats".. Wish somebody had a pic of that!!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 8, 2013)

my photos:


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 8, 2013)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 8, 2013)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 8, 2013)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 8, 2013)




----------



## Nickinator (Apr 8, 2013)

Thanks for the pictures scott!!!

Nick.


----------



## dougfisk (Apr 8, 2013)

37fleetwood said:


> my photos:





Be careful Scott... you accidentally snapped a Shelby!  :eek:  You are probably subliminally drawn to them... resistance is futile.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 8, 2013)

dougfisk said:


> Be careful Scott... you accidentally snapped a Shelby!  :eek:  You are probably subliminally drawn to them... resistance is futile.




this is a very special Shelby! it belongs to the Schwinja! Schwinja always rides a Schwinn....Always! it's also very close to the color of his favorite beverage....Mountain Dew!


an I also told Slick when he was down here that I would buy a Shelby if he could find one that was built as well, and looked as good as a Huffman!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Apr 9, 2013)

*Great Pictures Everyone - KEEP THEM COMING*

Great Pictures from everyone so far -- I didn't have a chance to even take any myself with so much going on & for sale - Heck I didn't even get my World Famous breakfast burrito from THE PIKE until everyone cleared out to get to the ride @ 10:45am or so -- But man was it a good breakfast burrito -- good times - good friends new & old - good food - great turnout -- See everyone soon -- RIDE VINTAGE -- Frank


----------



## fordmike65 (May 4, 2013)

Forecast calls for rain tomorrow. Is the ride still on?


----------



## 37fleetwood (May 5, 2013)

fordmike65 said:


> Forecast calls for rain tomorrow. Is the ride still on?




AfaIk rain or shine!
I'm heading out shortly...


----------



## fordmike65 (May 6, 2013)

Great ride yesterday! Nice cool weather,made a couple new friends & the Pacemaker was a joy to ride! Thanks again for a great time guys. See you next month...


----------

